# On a Downer :-(



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi All,
hope you are Ok I just wanted to post as I'm driving myself (and I'm sure everybody else) mad!! I had a BFN after IUI and 2ww on Fri. I was fine on Friday but since then I've been a complete misery.   I've felt like my AF was about to start for days now and feeling really hormonal (PMT) and snapping at my DH who's my world and can't keep my mind on anything!!! 
To add insult to injury my fertility nurse rang to say my day 21 bloods showed that I hadnt ovulated despite an Ovitrelle injection 36 hours before the IUI. I'm SO frustarted as I've now wasted one of my NHS IUI cycles and I don't know why I havent ovulated as my bloods have previously showed I have been ovulating!!! I just dont know whats happening with my body and want answers like- NOW!! 

Anyway sorry for the rant just had to get it off my chest. FF has been my lifeline over the past few weeks. Sending everyone   and  

Lou x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi lou,    

How horrid for you to find out you didn't ovulate    Have you got a follow up appointment booked? 
Hormones do send us crazy, but things will seem much better once they settle down.  


pinkcat


----------

